# Took to much Cytomel....



## HOODLE (May 7, 2012)

I took my meds this am and was not thinking. I took a whole cytomel instead of a Half!!! I know I will feel terrible today but anyway I can reduce the effects of to much med??


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

HOODLE said:


> I took my meds this am and was not thinking. I took a whole cytomel instead of a Half!!! I know I will feel terrible today but anyway I can reduce the effects of to much med??


How much did you take? Go walking; be active..................very active! You will burn it right out!


----------



## HOODLE (May 7, 2012)

I took 5mcg. I have a massive headache, nausea and my heart keeps racing, my ears ring off and on. Its been 5 hours. I keep getting sweaty then cold. I have been drinking alot of water cause I feel light headed. This med is way to strong for me. I can only handle a 1/4 of the tab.


----------



## JPGreco (Mar 2, 2012)

maybe you should cut all of the pills in half instead of doing it when you take them. This way you won't ever make the mistake again.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

HOODLE said:


> I took 5mcg. I have a massive headache, nausea and my heart keeps racing, my ears ring off and on. Its been 5 hours. I keep getting sweaty then cold. I have been drinking alot of water cause I feel light headed. This med is way to strong for me. I can only handle a 1/4 of the tab.


That is correct; and to think that some doctors start their patients on 25 to 50 mcg. of Cytomel!!! I get so scared when I read this stuff.

So, did you skip your Cytomel today? If you did which I hope you did, just resume your normal schedule tomorrow.

You might want to get a pill splitter and put exactly 7 in a little bottle separately so this does not happen again!

Sorry this happened to you!


----------



## teri2280 (Feb 7, 2012)

Hoodle, are you taking JUST cytomel, or is it in addition to synthroid? I was on 25 mcg in the am and 25 more in the pm (generic) when my endo took me off the synthroid (generic) in prep for rai, but I didn't experience any of what you're mentioning. In fact, I haven't felt that good in a LONG time. (I'm just trying to figure out if feeling that good was way out of the norm, or if I should strive to feel that good - I'm a complete newbie to thyroid meds lol.)


----------



## HOODLE (May 7, 2012)

I had it added to my Synthroid 125 and then had my synthroid upped to 137. i am very sensitive to this med so i can only take 1/4 of a 5mcg.


----------



## teri2280 (Feb 7, 2012)

HOODLE said:


> I had it added to my Synthroid 125 and then had my synthroid upped to 137. i am very sensitive to this med so i can only take 1/4 of a 5mcg.


Makes sense, and no harm.  Thanks for answering.  My 50 mcg total Cytomel was in replacement of 175 mcg Synthroid, so I'm betting that's why it was so high. Had in been in addition to.... Well, who knows? LOL. Thanks again for answering. My goal after all of this is to feel as good as I did when I was on the Cytomel, and while I don't care how I reach it, I just want to reach it again.


----------



## HOODLE (May 7, 2012)

How does taking just Cytomel (t3) affect TSH ect on the thyroid tests?


----------



## jshep (Apr 13, 2012)

that's interesting... i'm just on synthroid now myself... 125 mcg but I've been on it less than a week so I'm hoping that it will get better... I know it takes a while for all the hormones to really balance out... but so far I still tire really easily (moreso than when I was just taking 25 mcg of Cytomel)... kinda miss that :/


----------



## Defeat The Curse (Jun 30, 2011)

I never understood how some people have such bad reactions to low dose cytomel like 5 mcg which is t3 ... yet

People take large doses of armour and other natural desiccated thyroid with no problem and 1 grain of armour or NDT has 9 mcg of t3.

I always read if T3 effected you badly it was because of low coritsol causing pooling of t3 in the blood instead of t3 moving into the cells.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

HOODLE said:


> I had it added to my Synthroid 125 and then had my synthroid upped to 137. i am very sensitive to this med so i can only take 1/4 of a 5mcg.


Wonder why your doc increased your Synthroid? "Usually" the Synthroid is reduced a bit when taking Cytomel.


----------



## HOODLE (May 7, 2012)

Maybe that is why feel so nauseas and headaches ect....going to a new DR June 5th. Hope to get some answers!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

HOODLE said:


> I had it added to my Synthroid 125 and then had my synthroid upped to 137. i am very sensitive to this med so i can only take 1/4 of a 5mcg.


You should never raise Synthroid and add Cytomel at the same time.

It is more common to reduce Synthroid once you add Cytomel or after your first lab of changing doses.


----------

